

Show HN: war2map.com mmo rts on Google maps - mfabbri77

War2map second beta is online at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;war2map.com<p>The game is an experimental massive multiplayer online RTS on GoogleMaps<p>In the game, You can deploy your troop, build infrastructure, expand &amp; defend your territory defeating enemies, collect taxes, commerce your action items with other users all around the world. Something that is a cross between a RTS and a casual game.<p>Please share your feedback with us!
======
tmoullet
Looks really cool.

I would recommend expanding the tutorial significantly; I got to the point
where I placed my first infantry guy, and then didn't know what to do next.

My second recommendation would be to have small NPC enemies analogous to the
barbarians in the Civilization games. It would give players a chance to try
out combat without engaging a possibly game ending enemy.

EDIT:

I played for a few more minutes, here are some more thoughts/observations:

\- The 'tax offices' window is blank before you place your first tax office.
Consider explaining what it does before it is filled with items.

\- Consider decreasing the tax collection timer, 8 hours is a long time to
wait.

\- I used up all of my cards/items, now what?

\- I would recommend create a universal, newbie help radio tower/chat group

\- What is the black square when I zoom all the way out?

\- How do I find other people?

------
mfabbri77
Thank You guys for the feedback. We'll definitively take a look to leaflet api
soon; I know that google terms of use aren't good: pay for >25K loads/day for
3 consecutive months sound really scaring to me. In the other hands such
limitation doesn't exist on mobile platforms (android/iOS), that are our final
target.

Tutorials are under heavy development, with IA controlled troops too!

We are considering to make tax-office configurable in terms of payout time.

Good idea the universal radio tower!

The black square is the box in which You'll play, you'll receive updates from
enemy troops and so on...

------
chippy
Nice, I'd recommend using LeafletJS JavaScript mapping API and OpenStreetMap
for the map though - firstly because Google will ask you for money if its busy
or you want to make money off of it, secondly Google's terms of use, copyright
etc might be worth looking at, thirdly customisation and optimisations.

You might even start to want to interact with the actual data in the map
further on down the road - something you cannot readily do with Google's
offerings.

------
andrew_gardener
I can't try this out right now but I'm wondering if you can band together with
people close to you and build alliances/nations? Would be very cool to be able
to take over countries and eventually the world if so

------
skann0r
Looks really cool and promising... now I just have to find somebody to play
against! ;)

------
OafTobark
Is there a way to demo this without having to register?

